
What was that live-updating AJAX domain name generation web site? - vlad

======
dawie
Try <http://grabagooddomain.com/> they charge $100, but they have a money back
guarantee, if you don't like the names they suggest.

------
omarish
instantdomainsearch.com

~~~
vlad
Thanks, Omar! You're the man!

------
ctingom
www.Ajaxwhois.comm

